# New from Nebraska



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

From one nebraskan to another, welcome


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Howdy, As a former Nebraskan....its nice to be from Nebraska...instead of still in Nebraska. Have a good season...btw DO NOT visit the holyland...it will ruin your warn feelings abt Nebraska.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Howdy, As a former Nebraskan....its nice to be from Nebraska...instead of still in Nebraska. Have a good season...btw DO NOT visit the holyland...it will ruin your warn feelings abt Nebraska.


whats the holyland?:laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A little more than an hour from my house


----------

